# Planung: Thuner See - Wallis - Lago Maggiore



## Fubbes (16. Dezember 2022)

Servus. Der Planungsthread von @cschaeff hat mich aufgerüttelt, auch mal etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.
Die Idee für diese Strecke kam mir durch die Wallis-Touren von @McNulty und @stuntzi, weil ich im Zentrum der Schweiz noch einen ziemlich weißen Fleck habe. Aus der Idee vom Wallis ins Rheintal zu fahren, wurde nun eine Strecke von See zu See. Ich brauche einfach einen vernünftigen "Rahmen". Außerdem kenne ich die Ecke Airolo, Lago Ritom, Lukmanier bereits. Insgesamt habe ich 7 Tage geplant.

Bei der Gelegenheit ist dann auch der Rawilpass mit dabei, den ich seit mindestens 20 Jahren mal machen möchte. Außerdem zeige ich meinem 10 Jahren alten Simplon-Radl endlich mal seinen Namensgeber.
Die ersten beiden Tage verdanke ich den Tipps von @Ventoux. Aus dem Rhônetal bis ins Binntal geht es weiter auf den Spuren von @stuntzi. Der letzte Tag durch das Valle Vigezzo ist dann ein bisschen Pflicht, aber dennoch für mich Neuland.
Es sind auch ein paar Seilbahnen dabei.

Hier der aktuelle Stand der Planung:
01. Thun - Lenk
02. Lenk - St. Leonard (Rhône)
03. St. Leonard - Cabane Bella Tola
04. Cabane Bella Tola - Embd
05. Embd - Simplon
06. Simplon - Binnhütte
07. Binnhütte - Lago Maggiore (Locarno)

Der Track:





						alpen-biken: Kartenansicht
					






					alpen-biken.de
				




So, und nun biite eure Kommentare 🙂


----------



## MATaFIX (16. Dezember 2022)

Also ich erlaube mir mal den 1. Tag von Thun in die Lenk zu kommentieren. Grundsätzlich stimmt die Routenwahl, aber du lässt ziemlich viele Trails aus und nimmst oft die Strasse. Ist das so gewollt? Sonst könnt ich dir diesen Teil gerne noch etwas traillastiger gestalten.

Der Rawilpass am Tag 2 ist von der Lenk aus halt nur zu Fuss machbar. Dass du den auf der Liste hast, erstaunt mich etwas. Aber klar, wenn du mal oben bist, ist es dann toll. Eine Alternative zum Rawil wäre das Schnidejoch via Wildhornhütte. Aber auch da geht es nicht ohne zu Schieben. Dafür könntest du da die Bergbahnen einbauen, wenn du via Betelberg und Stübleni fährst.

Vielleicht müsstest du noch schreiben, wie Trails und Schwierigkeitsgrade für dich einschätzt und magst.

LG mat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, Meine Anregung wäre zu überlegen zum Start die "klassische" MTB Haute Route zu nehmen. Ist weniger individuell im Vergleich Start Thuner See, aber man vertrödelt auch weniger Zeit zur Überquerung des Rhonegrabens (und der Anfahrt)
Deine Letzte Tour war doch Start  / Ende Irgendwo Verbier? Starte da...


----------



## p100473 (17. Dezember 2022)

Das waren unsere beiden Touren Schweiz/Tessin, falls da etwas für dich dabei sein sollte.
Einige deiner Eckpunkte sind mir bekannt.
Tracks unserer Strecken habe ich noch, kann ich dir per PM schicken...
Touren waren halt etwas ausgedehnter und als Rundtour angelegt...






						Schweiz cross 2017, Tessin Splügen- Airolo
					

mich würde interessieren welches Hotel in San Bernardino du da empfiehlstEs gibt genau zwei Hotels, das "Brocco e Posta" und das "Bellevue". Ich war schon in beiden und würde sie beide als gut situierte 3-Stern-Hotels bezeichnen, was sich auch preislich niederschlägt. Auch das Essen war in...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fubbes (17. Dezember 2022)

MATaFIX schrieb:


> Also ich erlaube mir mal den 1. Tag von Thun in die Lenk zu kommentieren. Grundsätzlich stimmt die Routenwahl, aber du lässt ziemlich viele Trails aus und nimmst oft die Strasse. Ist das so gewollt? Sonst könnt ich dir diesen Teil gerne noch etwas traillastiger gestalten.
> 
> Der Rawilpass am Tag 2 ist von der Lenk aus halt nur zu Fuss machbar. Dass du den auf der Liste hast, erstaunt mich etwas. Aber klar, wenn du mal oben bist, ist es dann toll. Eine Alternative zum Rawil wäre das Schnidejoch via Wildhornhütte. Aber auch da geht es nicht ohne zu Schieben. Dafür könntest du da die Bergbahnen einbauen, wenn du via Betelberg und Stübleni fährst.
> 
> ...


Track Tag 1 stammt zwar von @Ventoux. , ich hätte das in der Karte aber genauso gelegt. Ein Kompromiss aus Straße und sinnvollen Trail ist meistens der beste Weg, dabei auch etwas Strecke zu machen. Vor allem bergauf. Wenn du Tipps hast, bitte her damit. Bis S3 ist ok, S2 macht allerdings mehr Spaß.

Der Rawilpass, warum will ich da hin? Ich finde vor allem den Namen toll 🙂
Ich habe ihn aber auch mal vor Urzeiten in einem Video gesehen, wo er mich sehr beeindruckt hat. Manche Dinge setzt man sich irgendwann mal in den Kopf, und dann gehen die auch nicht mehr weg.

Wildhornhütte, Schnidejoch sieht abenfalls nach ordentlicher Bergwanderung aus. Ich denke, dass das selbst mit Leiterli-Seilbahn zeitlich den Rahmen sprengen würde?



McNulty schrieb:


> Hallo, Meine Anregung wäre zu überlegen zum Start die "klassische" MTB Haute Route zu nehmen. Ist weniger individuell im Vergleich Start Thuner See, aber man vertrödelt auch weniger Zeit zur Überquerung des Rhonegrabens (und der Anfahrt)
> Deine Letzte Tour war doch Start / Ende Irgendwo Verbier? Starte da...


Der exakte Verlauf der Strecke ist mir gar nicht bekennt. Ich nehme an, dass mindestens der Pas de Lona noch dazu gehlrt, der hat mir bei Stuntzis Befahrung nicht besonders zugesagt. Das Wallis südlich des Rhonetal zu queren ist schon ein ganz schöner Schlauch. Außerdem fällt man da ein bisserl mit der Tür in Haus. Das Gelände südlich des Thuner Sees bietet mehr Akklimatisation.
Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich diese Route finden kann?
Ich bin vor zwei Jahren mal in Sion gewesen. Damals ist Plaine Morte und Rawilpass den schlechten Wettteraussichten zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## McNulty (17. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> gar nicht bekennt.


Das ist aus dem Zahnbuch oder aus der Ride. Ich such dir mal den Track


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wildhornhütte, Schnidejoch sieht abenfalls nach ordentlicher Bergwanderung aus. Ich denke, dass das selbst mit Leiterli-Seilbahn zeitlich den Rahmen sprengen würde?











						Oberland Bernois Valais | halfmoon Bike Blog
					

Vom Berner Oberland ins Wallis und wieder zurück, die Grenztour auf teils bekannten und auch unbekannten Pfaden.




					halfmoon-biking.ch


----------



## Fubbes (17. Dezember 2022)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Oberland Bernois Valais | halfmoon Bike Blog
> 
> 
> Vom Berner Oberland ins Wallis und wieder zurück, die Grenztour auf teils bekannten und auch unbekannten Pfaden.
> ...


Danke dir. Da bleibe ich beim Standard-Rawil, also Iffigenalp und hoch. 

@McNulty 
Textuelle Beschreibung würde reichen. Aber auch ein Track wäre fein. Ich habe weder Bücher noch Zeitschriften. Und doch mache ich seit 25 Jahren solche Touren 🙂


----------



## baraber (18. Dezember 2022)

Tolle Route !!
Den Rawilpass bergauf zu machen ist schon eine Nummer-
Aber vermutlich von da aus die einfachste Passage ins Wallis.

Falls ihr an Tag 4 noch Zeit / Lust habt :
Das hier fand ich eine super Übernachtung !





						Pension Alpenblick Gspon
					






					www.alpenblick-gspon.ch
				




Preislich in Ordnung, gute Küche, super Panorama Lage im Autofreien Dorf.
Von Embd aus nur noch ein Höhentrail und eine Seilbahn.

Ab dem Gibidumpass Ri. Fulmoos / Nanzlicke stand ein Bikeverbotsschild
(im September). Ich war etwas überrascht, weil ich den Weg als Alternative
im Plan hatte und nix darüber gelesen hatte.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2022)

Das Bikeverbotsschild kann ich bestätigen.
Dachten uns am Gibidumpass, dass das Tal da hinter sehr verlockend aussieht. Aber das Schild fiel uns dann gleich auf


----------



## McNulty (18. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Der exakte Verlauf der Strecke ist mir gar nicht bekennt.


Rawil ist sicher ein High-Light. Und die Rüberquerung ins Rhonetal ist auch nett. 
Aber erstens wäre doch eine Weiterfahrt / Verlängerung deiner Tour vor 2 Jahren auch schick und zweitens beginnt die "richtige" Tour dann erst wieder in St. Luc. Aber das ist Geschmackssache...

Der Haupttrack geht über den Riedmatten - der ist im Aufstieg etwas alpiner, gefiel wenn ich mich recht erinnere dem @Mr. Svonda nicht so gut. Ich habe mal die Alternative "untenrum" in den Track gelegt.
Die Bisse de Saxon war / ist von irgendwo bis irgendwo mit dem Radl nicht erlaubt, kann aber recht einfach  vermieden werden . und ist teilweise auch recht mühsam/zeitaufwendig.

Der Pas de Lona ist eher die Alternative zum Col de Torrent. Lona kenne ich selber nicht Torrent ist aber ein schöner Übergang.

Aufteilung: 
Verbier - Pralong (au fer Hälfte zur Auffahrt Lac de Dix
Pralong - Riedmatten - Les Hauderes
Les Hauderes - Col de Torrent - St.Luc (Vabanne Bella Tola)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (18. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Haupttrack geht über den Riedmatten


Leider ist auch hier ein Verbot ab dem Hotel Dixence, offensichtlich wegen Steinschlaggefahr, s. meinen Bericht.


----------



## McNulty (18. Dezember 2022)

@Ventoux. Schöner Bericht. Aber bei dem Pensum wären die 200hm Wanderweg das kleinste Thema 😇


----------



## Fubbes (19. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aufteilung:
> Verbier - Pralong (au fer Hälfte zur Auffahrt Lac de Dix
> Pralong - Riedmatten - Les Hauderes
> Les Hauderes - Col de Torrent - St.Luc (Vabanne Bella Tola)


Dank dir für den Track. 

@baraber 
Das wäre großer Mist, wenn der Weg zur Nanzlücke verboten wäre. Augen zu und durch? Alternative zum Simplon gibt es da ja wohl keine. Bliebe nur Richtung Brigg und direkt weiter zum Saflisch.


----------



## Smithie (19. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das wäre großer Mist, wenn der Weg zur Nanzlücke verboten wäre.


Naja. Ich hab' das mal in der Gegenrichtung gemacht (Simplon-Bistinenpass-Nanztal-Gibidum-Visp), das war zwischen unterhalb Magelicke (hier) und dem Anfang der Gibidumsuone hier eine ätzende Plackerei. Und landschaftlich auch nichts besonderes -- Steine und Felsen halt, keine spektakuläre Aussischten. Ich würde das auf keinen Fall nochmals machen wollen. Und das Bikeverbot kommt noch dazu.

Ich würde stattdessen vom Gibidumpass auf dem Fahrweg ins Nanztal runterfahren und dann über Bististafel und Hirchner Hitte zum Bistinenpass hochschieben. Zum Simplon runter würde ich den Wanderweg vom Bistinenpass nehmen, das ist die interessantere Abfahrt (Stellen S2).


----------



## Fubbes (19. Dezember 2022)

@Smithie
Danke für die Einschätzung. Die Bilder, die stuntzi vom hinteren Nanztal gepostet hat, sind schon sehr verlockend:





						Florix - von Florenz zum Mont Blanc
					

11.08. 15:30 Hinteres Nanztal, 2450m   Vom Gibidumpass führt ein mehrere Kilometer langer, leicht ansteigende Wasserleitungsweg ins hintere Nanztal.   Exorbitant hübsch hier... und mit den weissen Gletscherbergerln im Hintergrund einfach typisch Schweiz.   Flow?   Naja... halber Flow vielleicht...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Er ist allerdings dann hoch zum Sirwoltesattel. Zu seinem Track zur Nanzlücke gibt es leider keinen Text.
@stuntzi Any comments?

Edit: Bei Strava ist der Höhenweg doch einigermaßen frequentiert.


----------



## Smithie (19. Dezember 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Edit: Bei Strava ist der Höhenweg doch einigermaßen frequentiert.


Fallen halt alle auf Buschor und Ride rein! So wie wir damals auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikech (19. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Fallen halt alle auf Buschor und Ride rein! So wie wir damals auch.


In die andere Richtung gibt es auch kein Fahrverbot. Zumindest gab es das letztes Jahr sicher noch nicht. Damals habe ich auch keines in die andere Richtung gesehen.


----------



## McNulty (19. Dezember 2022)

Der Grund scheint wohl "nur" Steinschlag zu sein.









						KtVS Gspon | Nanztal | Gibidumpass | Visp
					

Im Verhältnis zur Gesamtstreckenlänge die mit knapp 30 km wohl mit Abstand längste lupenreine Singletrailtour am ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				









Beim Meidpass gab es mal eine Diskussion wg. Jagdbanngebiet.


----------



## p100473 (19. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Jagdbanngebiet.


das ist wie eine Art "Wildruhezone"?
Betretungsverbot oder Wegegebot?


----------



## McNulty (19. Dezember 2022)

Da sollten wohl besser die Schweizer Kollegen antworten.

Hier das Verzeichnis:





						Eidgenössische Jagdbanngebiete
					

In der Schweiz gibt es 42 eidgenössische Jagdbanngebiete. Diese helfen mit, seltene und bedrohte Säugetiere und Vögel sowie deren Lebensräume zu schützen.




					www.bafu.admin.ch
				




Hier die Regelung u.a.:
_"Mit Ausnahme der Verwendung für land- und forstwirtschaftliche Zwecke sowie durch Organe der Wildhut ist es verboten, Alp- und Forststrassen zu befahren sowie Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art ausserhalb von Strassen, Wald- und Feldwegen zu benützen. Die Kantone können Ausnahmen vorsehen."_

Aber wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, liegt der Weg vom Meidpass gerade auf der Grenze


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Grund scheint wohl "nur" Steinschlag zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sperrung wegen Steinschlag ist aber viel weiter unten bei Hotee-Eyholz und hat nichts mit dem Bikeverbot ins Tal hinter zu tun!?
Ich frage mich eher, warum gewisse Portale die Sperrung nicht mit aufnehmen, damit man ordentlich planen kann. Im Falle von Ride habe ich z.B. wegen einem Weg vom Europaweg runter nach Täsch eine Meldung gemacht, welche bisher ignoriert wurde. ☹️


----------



## Mr. Svonda (20. Dezember 2022)

Ja, dass der Trailthomi vom Ride sich nicht um verbote schürt und teilweise auch touren mitten durchs jagdbanngebiet veröffentlicht ist leider nichts neues  er hat da eine etwas eigene auffassung von gesetzten und anstand ...



McNulty schrieb:


> Der Haupttrack geht über den Riedmatten - der ist im Aufstieg etwas alpiner, gefiel wenn ich mich recht erinnere dem @Mr. Svonda nicht so gut.


Ja (ausser landschaflich) gefiele mir der Col de Riedmatten nicht so, der fahrspass wurde doch bis Arolla runter immer mal wieder etwas ausgebremst.

Jagdbanngebiet: Biken komplett verboten! Kann empfindliche bussen geben, vor allem im Berneroberland, würde ich respektieren 

Col de Torrent würde ich dem Pas de Lona vorziehen, vor allem in dieser richtung, da ist vom ist vom Pas de Lona runter ein breiter weg.

Zum Nanztal, warum unnötig höhenmeter ins tal runter machen? Die schiebe ich lieber etwas beim Fulmos


----------



## Smithie (21. Dezember 2022)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Die schiebe ich lieber etwas beim Fulmos


Ich fand die Schieberei/Tragerei im hinteren Nanztal schon extrem ätzend, weil der Pfad sehr schmal und felsdurchgesetzt ist und man musste entweder tragen oder das Rad immer wieder über Steine wuchten.

Der Pfad aus dem Nanztal hinauf zum Bistinenpass machte dagegen den Eindruck von ziemlich gemütlicher Schieberei. Wir haben uns damals im nachhinein richtig geärgert, dass wir den nicht genommen haben.

Aber: 2 Biker, 3 Meinungen


----------



## Fubbes (2. Januar 2023)

@MATaFIX 
Schreibst du hier noch was zum Abschnitt Thun - Lenk, wenn meine Route dort Verbesserungspotenzial hat?


----------



## Ventoux. (2. Januar 2023)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Schreibst du hier noch was zum Abschnitt Thun - Lenk, wenn meine Route dort Verbesserungspotenzial hat?


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, wo da noch mehr Trails eingebaut werden können.


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @MATaFIX
> Schreibst du hier noch was zum Abschnitt Thun - Lenk, wenn meine Route dort Verbesserungspotenzial hat?


Ja, das kann ich gerne machen. Ich wollt nur abwarten, ob dieser Teil überhaupt im Programm bleibt und nicht plötzlich herausgestrichen wird…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2023)

MATaFIX schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich gerne machen. Ich wollt nur abwarten, ob dieser Teil überhaupt im Programm bleibt und nicht plötzlich herausgestrichen wird…


Die Tour steht so und ich finde den Rahmen Thuner See / Lago Maggiore genial. Genau so mag ich es.

Dass ich parallel noch einen Abbruzix zusammen stelle, ändert daran nix. Der findet voraussichtlich 2024 statt.


----------



## Frankentourer (5. Januar 2023)

Für mich ist die Tour nicht mehr auf der Alpenkarte zu sehen- Absicht? kenn mich nur bei Tag 1 aus.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2023)

Alles da. Die Farbe ist vielleicht unglücklich:


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Tour steht so und ich finde den Rahmen Thuner See / Lago Maggiore genial. Genau so mag ich es.
> 
> Dass ich parallel noch einen Abbruzix zusammen stelle, ändert daran nix. Der findet voraussichtlich 2024 statt.


Dann schick ich dir den GPX Track Thun-Lenk gerne zu, damit du ihn integrieren kannst.


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, wo da noch mehr Trails eingebaut werden können.


Mehr geht immer! Ist halt mein Bike-Wohnzimmer. Aber deine Vorlage ist schon sehr gut!


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Der Trail von Embd runter auf den Höhenweg nach Stalden ist übrigens auch mit einem Bikeverbot versehen. Schon durch das ganze Dorf runter darfst du nur noch auf der Teerstrasse. Legale Alternative danach wäre der "Kalpetran Enduro" Trail. Der ist aber nicht so prikelnd, ausserdem musst du von Kalpetran wieder hoch auf den Höhenweg. Mein Tipp wäre, das Fahrverbot zu ignorieren, wenn du unter der Woche fährst. Sonst hab ich die legale Variante angehängt.


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Über das Fahrverbot vom Gibidum hinten rum habt ihr ja schon gesprochen. Ich würd's fahren wenn du unter der Woche unterwegs bist. Ist einfach zu gut. Dann würd ich aber auch vorschlagen, den Bistinepass runter statt zur Nantzlücke nach vorne.


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Vom Simplonpass würd ich dir dringend vom Stockalperweg abraten. Klar, ist Geschmacksache, aber ich find den ätzend. Ich würde stattdessen etwas aufsteigen und dann in die Abfahrt der Mäderlickä einsteigen. Die find ich tausend mal lohnender. Du kannst auch den ersten Aufstieg sparen und durch die Gallerie der Passstrasse runter bis der Trail die Strasse kreuzt und da einsteigen.


----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Von Rosswald hoch zum Fleschbode sieht deine Planung auf der Karte machbar aus. Ist es aber nicht wirklich. Da schiebst du von Stafel einen S1-S2 Trail hoch. Da würd ich den direkten Fahrweg nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (5. Januar 2023)

Der Trail oberhalb von Fleschbode zum Saflischpass wurde übrigens brandneu angelegt und kann jetzt deutlich weiter hoch gefahren werden.


----------

